# Who is getting ready



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

WHO IS GETTING READY FOR WINTER AND WHAT ARE YOUR PREDICTIONS FOR NORTHEAST AREA AND WHO BELIVES WHAT THE FARMERS ALMANAC SAYS IS TRUE ..


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

Accu- weather.com came out with there winter outlook on tuesday, best to check it out for yourself


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

We're shaking down the equipment here in N. IL

Got a laundry list of stuff that has to get done and an additional list of maybe get done's.
Looks like we might see an early winter this year. My predictions have us with the first plowable event before Thanksgiving but we'll see.

Currently I have 7 trucks to assemble and 20 to prep. Fun times. Will be running a Blizzard plow for the first time in 10 years this season. We'll see what happens.


----------



## SnowMatt13 (Jan 8, 2003)

I work on winter all year.
My new 6000 gallon liquid storage should come in any day now.
Going bigger in my production and storage systems.
2 trucks almost done getting some fresh paint.
New liquid distribution this year, no more spraying at the spinner.
Have all the parts to start the conversions....just need the time.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It's not going to snow because all my contracts are seasonal and I'll lose money if I have to plow.


----------



## oman1999 (Sep 14, 2006)

Good one Gandview.

I have a mix of seasonals and per-push contracts. My seasonals pay for fuel, insurance, plates, general maintenance and base wages for 10 events. After that it's all about the per-push and emergency service.

We are one of the only places in my area that offer on-call plowing for residentials. We also do snowthrower repair and a lot of times will pick up accounts when a blower is too far gone to be repaired. Pay by credit card is also something we're doing. Example:

John Q. calls up and wants to get a one-time push for a big event, or some other reason. Take his address, satelite map the location for an estimate, give them the price, take their information and push the snow. Within 72 hours the account has been generated and billed, money is in my bank account and the customer is happy.

Because of the high diversity I have with my 2 companies, we can offer this type of service along with de-icing solutions, snowthrower repair, 24-7 on-call plowing, etc. Usually I can be anywhere in our service area for a one-time push within 4-6 hours. It's a little weird but has proven to be a money-maker in addition to our regular routes.

Anyway. Back to work.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i am thinking about snow at least, i have a couple of snow pushes to finish building, and a skidsteer with a hydraulic leak i would like fix. Also looking for another loader, and maybe another small tractor with a 3pt hitch snow blower on it.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Lined up all my accounts, waiting to hear from 3. Wait till September or October and make sure the trucks, plows, and speaders are ready for what we ALL hope will be a great year!:waving:


----------

